

Chicago-01: Research oriented cloud computing / MPI hybrid kernel. - zitterbewegung
http://saltyschemer.posterous.com/chicago-01-project

======
zitterbewegung
I don't expect this to be built in a day but more like over the course of a
year or more. I haven't written code for the project and the project is more
of a planning stage. I hope to have an alpha quality release in 2 years.

